# Can a flush cut (oscillating tool) saw cut cinder block?



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm wondering if those new oscillating tools can cut a cinder block.

I see they have many different blades, and I need to remove a cinder block wall. I've used a diamond blade on a circular saw, but that leaves about 2" stub that I need to remove.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I doubt you would want to do that.It would take forever and use many blades.If the cells of the wall are not filled with concrete why not just use a sledge hammer and knock it down?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You would go through so many blades, that you could buy a 4" Cut-off tool and disks.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

+1 on the angle grinder though that will still be slow.

Are trying to flush cut to the floor or side wall?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

use an angle grinder with a diamond wheel and make 1"ish deep cuts where you want to split the wall, both sides if possible. 

then, go to the middle of the wall, with a sledge hammer and start pounding away.
after you get a hole, they should start falling out pretty easy. 
of course, this depends on whom ever is doing it has some muscles.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought a diamond tipped blade for my cheap HF osc tool. Worked fine. I would imagine it would cut cinder block just fine.


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I have both 4" and 7" diamond blades, but I need to flush cut this. 

Think of a wall that comes out in the middle of another wall. The closest I can get into the corner leaves about 2" stub.

Even an angle grinder won't go flush.

My main concern is not in making it a finished surface, because I'll be putting blue-wall drywall over the whole wall, but I need it to be flush enough to not bulge out.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually it will KarlJay if you do it right. As for the bulge out, I would just cut a 2x8 or larger into strips to glue to the wall, then install the Blue Board. That way it will sit perfect. Also not every Block wall is Plumbed true.


----------

